
SoMeAds.com – Ads marketplace for all budgets - SoMeAdsCom
http://someads.com/
======
SoMeAdsCom
Hi all,

I run a company called SoMeAds.com. I'd like to have you all review the site
and even review it.

You can also sign up and list your website or social media accounts. You would
be in good company, and we'll work really hard to help you sell more ads.

I want to focus my company not only on the selling of ads, but also on the
customer service part of it. I have read many reviews and complains about
people not getting paid or something.

I want to have a customer oriented marketplace where everyone gets the same
importance.

Here is the link to our website if you are interested and thanks for your
time:

[http://bit.ly/2l27eml](http://bit.ly/2l27eml)

Blessings,

Andres.

~~~
DrScump
There is no reason to ever use URL shorteners on HN... unless you are trying
to misdirect people. Smart people won't even click on a shrouded URL from a
stranger.

